

My best app was a financial failure - joeallenpro
http://appstore100k.com/blog/my-best-app-was-a-financial-failure/

======
mattgecko
Interesting, why did you give up on this and move onto something else?
Presumably if you believed in the idea and thought it was a good app, you
wouldn't have given up so soon?

~~~
joeallenpro
I guess I knew the app itself wan't going to succeed in it's category, there
are tons of better (and free) apps.

~~~
mattgecko
Didn't you know that before you started development?

